# Oil Pressure Warning buzzer over 2000 rpm 83 GTI 1.8



## louisSBGTI (Jun 28, 2008)

I was driving the twists on HWY 1, then buzzer and light started coming on and off.
Stopped the car, topped off oil.
Oil pressure light stayed off for about a mile, then buzzer and light came on again.
Checked oil, level is fine.
Then the buzzer would go off under 2,000 rpm, back on about 2K. (Light never went out)
Let car sit over night. (Hung out at the Fernwood with fire crews and locals)
Was fine in the morning for about 5 miles, then started up again. Light stayed on no matter what the rpm and the buzzer only comes on above 2,000 rpm.
Oil temp flipped between 80 to 110'C on gauge (Never higher or lower).
Level is still fine. Check ever half tank, made it home no problem.
Coolant temp was stable the whole time.
Car runs great. Not driving it again until figured out....


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Oil Pressure Warning buzzer over 2000 rpm 83 GTI 1.8 (louisSBGTI)*

make sure the spade connector is hooked up to the oil pressure switch on the oil filter housing...if this is not hooked up or has a broken wire somewhere the buzzer will come on once you hit a certain rpm, usually around 3k.


----------



## DanylBritts (Aug 29, 2006)

ya my car has been doin the same. my 92 Cabriolet has been blinking the oil light when im in neutral. not everytime, but after sitting at a light for more than like 10 or 15 seconds. 
just recently my power steering pump has been dying, whining uncontrollably. its about time i get a new one. just today on the way home, if i was in 4th or 5th gear, between hitting 2- 2.1k rpm the buzzer and light come on until i peak over 2.2k rpm. 
could my dying power steering pump be the cause of my oil light/buzzer go off?


----------

